# شريط ((تسابيح كيهكية الجزء الثانى )) للشماس بولس ملاك وبأنفرااااااااااد هنا وبس



## kiko (9 أغسطس 2008)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد *
*اميــن *








*الان وحصريا على منتدى*
*الكنيسة *
*من منتدى *

*الشهيدة دميانة والانبا توماس السائح *



*وبانفراد على جميع المواقع المسيحية *



*اقدم لكم الشريط الجديد *
*(( تسابيح كيهكية ))*



*الجزء الثانى *



*على فكرة احلى من الجزء الاول بكتير *
*للشماس /بولس ملاك *




المـــقدمة 



فقامت مريم فى تلك الايام وذهبت بسرعة الى الجبال الى مدينة يهوذا ودخلت بيت زكريا وسلمت على اليصابات فلما سمعت اليصابات سلام مريم ارتقد الجنين ببتهاج فى بطنها وامتلأت اليصابات من الروح القدس وصرخت بصوتآ عظيمآ وقالت " مباركة انتى فى النساء ومباركة هى ثمرة بطنك فمن اين لى هذا ان تأتى ام ربى اليا "هوذا منذ صار صوت سلامك فى اذنيا ارتقد الجنين ببتهاج فى بطنى 



الشماس بولس ملاك يقدم 
الجزء الثانى من 
(( تسابيح كيهكية ))











*TSABE7 KE7KYA CD1*





*TSABE7 KE7KYA CD2*









*جميع الحقوق **لموقع *
*الشهيدة دميانة والانبا توماس السائح*

















*اذكرونى فى صلواتكم *
*KIKO*​


----------



## kmmmoo (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ((تسابيح كيهكية الجزء الثانى )) للشماس بولس ملاك وبأنفرااااااااااد هنا وبس*

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kiko (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ((تسابيح كيهكية الجزء الثانى )) للشماس بولس ملاك وبأنفرااااااااااد هنا وبس*

*اى خدمة ياغاااااالى على فكرة في لينك خشوا عليه هاتلاقى ترانيم كتيررررررررر
دة 

http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=121*​


----------



## sergious (22 أغسطس 2008)

*تسابيح كيهكية الجزء الثانى-للشماس بولس ملاك*

سلام ونعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح تكون معاكم

كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبه عيد والده الاله دائمه البتوليه السيده العذراء

 شريط ((تسابيح كيهكية الجزء الثانى )) للشماس بولس ملاك
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/55679730/7c319677/01_Track_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/55684942/a7da039a/02_Track_2.html [/COLOR]Sergious


----------



## kiko (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تسابيح كيهكية الجزء الثانى-للشماس بولس ملاك*

*† منتدى الترانيم †*​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: تسابيح كيهكية الجزء الثانى-للشماس بولس ملاك*

*شكرا​*


----------



## T-Parthenoc (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: تسابيح كيهكية الجزء الثانى-للشماس بولس ملاك*

مرسى كتير
الشماس بولس ملاك متميز جدا فى كل شرايطه
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## megaman (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تسابيح كيهكية الجزء الثانى-للشماس بولس ملاك*

الف شكر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

